# Choke tube recommendation



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

What choke tube do you guys recommend? I typically shoot a modified, but it seems like some guys are using the full choke for long range. I will be hunting out of a blind. Just wondering if I might want to bring with a full or turkey choke to try it on the longer range birds.


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you are positive that it will be long range shots, i would put the full choke in, because it tends to have a tighter pattern.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've got a drakekiller, do a search and I'm sure you'll find plenty about them on here, I like mine, I would recommend them to someone and this fall at 35 yards it was like the mallards were flying into a wall.

I've also heard good things from my buddies about Patternmaster and Wad Wizards, I might get a patternmaster for my next tube


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

PATTERNMASTER be sure to give these a good look I wounldnt hunt with anything else. They pay for them selves very quikly when you dont have to waste a box of shells finishing of crippels.Im not saying everything falls dead but the pattern master realy shines when there is a crippel swimming away and you only have to shoot once. its cool to see the bbs hit the water they are in one tight clump and get there at the same time.Instead of that long string of pellets you see splashing half way across the lake with your factory chokes.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

DRAKEKILLER----Tested and approved!! :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

A factory modifide choke tube will shoot the same as a factory full choke tube when used with shooting steel. If u would shoot lead through a full it would shoot tighter then a modifide


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> DRAKEKILLER----Tested and approved!! :sniper: :sniper:


Cant go wrong with a Drakekiller!!


----------



## goodfellow56 (Mar 3, 2005)

check out the chokes by wadwizard. heard nothing but good reports on them. i should be getting my second one in the mail this week. the first one i ordered was for the wrong gun. so i have an extra one that will fit most benellis or berettas. pm me if interested. check out the website at wadwizard.com


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

wadwizard terror choke tube


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

PATTERNMASTERRRRRRRRR


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

How come these chokes are so much better (and more expensive) than the $25 chokes you can get at any sporting goods store? Is it because they have a wadstripper? Does this make a big difference?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And regardless if what brand or type that you use--if you do not test pattern them, you are simply guessing..... And I bet 90% of the guys never even pattern their chokes....

I bought 3 more chokes that I'll be patterning out next week.

I have used the factory Brng Inv+ in impr cyl with deadly results over decoys and a PM for the pass shooting.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like my Drakekiller but a Carlson tube is a great choke for the money(30.00) as well................


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Pattern Master

If someone tells me how to post a pic I will show you what it does to a goose comin into the deeks.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too love my drakekiller. i had a patternmaster for my x2 and it didn't pattern very well but i also have a pattermaster for my wing master and it patterns good. the best thing to do is pattern them and find out what works best.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Choke is relative to bore diameter, and bore diameters vary greatly between mfgs even within the same gauge. With some mfgs, there is quite a variance in bore diameter even within the same model. Some mfgs will use their reamer tools longer than others before re-tooling, so when the reamer tool is new, it may produce a .730 bore and when at the end of it's cutting life, something on the order of .720. Since in 12 gauges you go from zero to full (in common parlance) in about .035, a difference of .010 in the diameter of one barrel vs. another means that any given tube will perform quite differently in the two barrels.

The best chokes are measured in thousandths, not with "modified", 'full", "decoying", "pass shooting" or other such designations. Only the thousandths measurements give you any idea on how much choke you're actually getting in your gun and where to go to improve your pattern. Numbers are absolute - labels are relative.

As among tubes, you'll do best to choose one that has a long parallel section. The parallel section is the portion of the choke tube down-range from the point of maximum constriction, and patterns usually improve if the tube has a longer parallel section. Some tubes (e.g. most flush mounts) have little to no parallel section. If you look closely through the tube, you can usually see the parallel section, if there is one.

Then, there's matching any particular constriction with the right shot/load combo. There is a huge difference on how different loads perform in the same barrel/choke. If you don't pattern test different loads or follow someone's advice who has, you may be very disappointed with the perfomance of that fancy-schmancy new tube, even if it was a good one and accuratley matched your barrel bore.

Enter the Drakekiller tubes. Kevin will measure your barrel or get its' constriction from you if you can get it accurately measured, and custom cut a tube to choke you down as far as reasonably possible to maintain great down-range densities. Based upon personal pattern testing for recommended constrictions, he'll make particular duck and goose load (mfg and sku#) recommendations to further improve your lethality.

There is a difference between standard tubes, the after-market ones and the after-market/custom ones.

I'm not financially associated with Drakekiller - he's a good friend and knows his stuff when it comes to patterns.

If you're okay flailing away and taking the "if it drops, it dorps" approach, stick with your OEM flush mounts. If you really want to improve your patterns and don't want to run through a bunch of tubes until you find one that works well, call Kevin. 701-232-8525


----------

